# Phoenix AZ 1yo M GSD on E list for fear



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks PB to me  










PHOENIX, AZ: WHERE ARE ALL THESE GERMAN SHEPHERDS COMING FROM???
WG221 STRAY WAITA2923131 1 YR/ 0.00 MO M TAN / BLACK GERM SHEPHERD/MIX - fear
AS ALWAYS DO YOUR OWN EVAL... FEAR, RESOURCE GUARDING, DETERIORATION SHOULD NOT BE A DEATH SENTENCE!!! Please just contact the shelter IMMEDIATELY if you can help...Contact: Duanne Wilster, Maricopa County Animal Care and Control Westside alternative placement coordinator Office 602-372-1158 ...or call the Maricopa County Animal Care & Control Westside, Phoenix, AZ directly at 602-506-2765. WE MUST MAINTAIN A RELATIONSHIP WITH THIS SHELTER TO CONTINUE OUR WORK. PLEASE BE COURTEOUS WHEN CALLING ON THESE DOGS.


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

What a handsome guy. Any updates?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ugh, I wish I could take him. Poor guy.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I think his time ran out


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww...Poor guy. I so would have checked him out had I seen this. I really hope he didn't get PTS...


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Melina- YOu may want to call. The post poned E day last week until next week


----------

